# KDE4.3 Amarok2.1.1 Sound

## flammenflitzer

Hallo. Sound ist bei mir korrekt eingerichtet und funktioniert. Unter Systemeinstellungen Multimedia ist gelistet

HDA NVidia ()

HDA NVidia () #1

HDA NVidia, ALC888 .....

PulseAudio

Die letzten 3 geben keinen Ton von sich, lassen sich aber nicht entfernen. Wenn ich Amarok starten erscheint

```
HDA NVidia () funktiioniert nicht, es wird auf HDA NVidia () #1 ausgewichen.
```

Jetzt ist nichts zu hören. Dann muss ich Amarok beenden, neu starten und Sound ist vorhanden.

----------

